# Fatboys for indoor...what fletching?



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I haven't played with Fatboys really....just a few arrows here in there that I was sent to try.

But I am still shooting my CT Hippos which are the same diam. and spines. I have used 225, 310 and 360 FF. They all work great....I have 360s on mine now....if I decide to refletch them or get more I will probably go with 310s just because.

I also just took my 150 grain points out....and put my Easton nibs (106 grains) back in....just did it today actually.... and they seem to be shooting better. 

We shall see :wink:


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

I have shot and tested the fatboys a ton over the last year, with mixed results. To start off they are great arrows, but in my opinion very picky.

My best results were with the 500s. After trying many vane/tip combos the best results with my own setup was 100 grn with 1.75 Shield cut vanes. A bigger vane didn't make the FBs group any better for me.

This all being said, my 2613s 28" 150 grn up front shoot circles around the Fatboys. Good Luck!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I shot them for indoor the majority of last year and have used them for 3D for the last several years. I use the same arrows for both. I just use the 100 grain bullet points that Easton makes and Bohning Blazers. I don't have any problems with them at all. Quikspins or Flex-Fletch would work just as well I'm sure even though I don't use either.

I've even shot a Field round or two with the Fatboys and have had pretty good results with them.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

damnyankee said:


> I have shot and tested the fatboys a ton over the last year, with mixed results. To start off they are great arrows, but in my opinion very picky.
> 
> My best results were with the 500s. After trying many vane/tip combos the best results with my own setup was 100 grn with 1.75 Shield cut vanes. A bigger vane didn't make the FBs group any better for me.
> 
> This all being said, my 2613s 28" 150 grn up front shoot circles around the Fatboys. Good Luck!


These will definitely be just for NAA events....my 2512's are tack drivers, but unfortunately, too big for NAA....

I have a bunch for 187's laying around that I will try them with.....:darkbeer:


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

I would use the feathers from what I have read they stabilize the arrow quicker indoors.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm lovin my 2314's w/4" feathers. Can't beat them X7's for indoors. I shot a FITA round yesterday and ended up with a 588(4 solid vegas 9's....had a brain fart on them). My goal is consistant 590's...practice, practice, practice!!! I shot Fatboys last year outdoors(playing with foam) and used the Easton 2" shieled vane. They worked really good. I was shooting a PE with old cam.5 at 58#'s and 80gr. points. My dad has been playing with them a little bit indoors, and they seem to be working decent. He shoots a PE cam.5+ at 46#'s.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WCH said:


> I would use the feathers from what I have read they stabilize the arrow quicker indoors.


I wouldn't go that far...the difference is minimal IMO. I have shot both back and forth for years and never really noticed a difference. Even more so when shooting arrows that spine correctly or closer to correct. Shooting big fatties that are stiff as rebar maybe....

But I have shot too many good rounds or better rounds with vanes on the same arrows I had feathers on to think that one must have feathers or that they are better. I think that's more of an old way of thinking. 

Plus feathers are way to frag-e-lay :wink: for my taste. I would have to refletch once every two weeks :chortle:


----------



## Rocky44 (Sep 18, 2007)

Sorry for hijacking this theard but i had a little prob. with my Indoor Arrows.
I will shoot feather but i can't because the Feathers touch the cables!!!!!!:mg:
Can anyone tell me what should i do. Is the only way an offset cable guard?
Thanks


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Rocky44 said:


> Sorry for hijacking this theard but i had a little prob. with my Indoor Arrows.
> I will shoot feather but i can't because the Feathers touch the cables!!!!!!:mg:
> Can anyone tell me what should i do. Is the only way an offset cable guard?
> Thanks



I actually put new cable slides on that pulled them farther in....problem solved!

SB


----------



## Redsage (May 30, 2006)

I'm using the GT 30X pros with 2.25 Gateway fathers for indoors 150gr. up front. They fly like darts out of my XLR. Have not had problems at all.
Redsage


----------



## Frozen Tiger (Jul 5, 2005)

Last year I shot the Fatboy 400's indoors with 150 grain Pin Points and 3" feathers. They flew unbelievably well. If i don't go back to my X7's I'll be shooting them again.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I've had good success using a stiffer FatBoy, 400, and then went heavier on the point weight, 150gr Pin Points. About 29" long and shooting them out of an UltraElite around 51#. Using the 2.25" or 2.5" QuickSpins. Worked really well, though seemed to have just a little bit better results with some 2312's. Son is now shooting the same arrows out of an UltraElite w/ XT2000, Cam 1/2+ around 40# and they are grouping great out of his set-up as well.

Did play with both 400 and 500 FatBoys, started out with 100gr points in both. Found the stiffer arrow and heavier point weight seemed to give me the best results for indoor spots.

>>------>


----------

